# Shiny coats



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jun 13, 2011)

Every now and then I see some pictures of some gorgeous ND's that have beautiful shiny coats. My goats are still recovering as far as health is concerned, although I would consider them healthy, just not as healthy as I would like.  But I'm wondering if anyone knows what specific nutrients help with a shiny beautiful coat?


----------



## currycomb (Jun 13, 2011)

beet pulp and oil. also clipping the goats aids in getting them shiney faster


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 13, 2011)

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds.  (BOSS) added to their regular feed, about l/2 c. per goatie.

Mine have shiney coats.  The only time they have looked kinda dull was when they kidded.  I added some Calf Manna to their regular feed.   Mine are all looking pretty good now, since they are out in the pasture/brouse every day.

DonnaBelle


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jun 13, 2011)

Doesn't BOSS make them fat as well? I'm struggling with keeping 3 of my goats at a =healthy weight. They get overweight way too easily.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 13, 2011)

One more thing to consider: maybe you water ir too high in iron? Excessive iron level will "kill" the very much needed copper.

I read somewhere that regular human pills Omega 3-6-9 will help to make shiny coat.

As we all know, eggs make shiny coats in dogs. I tought to my self; why not give some rough/bitten egg to my goats?
I did that and they like it, they feel fine and are pretty shiny


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have two does-sisters and it has surprised me the difference in their coats. One seems much softer than the other even though they have the same diet, environment etc. 

I know that the coat will change as they mature - they are 10 weeks old - but I would not have expected there to be such a marked difference. The buckskin is softer than the black one. :/


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2011)

Flax is another source for shiny hair / coat / fur.  The omega 3 is released when the seed is ground  so I would put some seed in a coffee grinder and add it to their feed.  And it won't add any weight to them as BOSS sometimes will


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jun 13, 2011)

We do have high iron in our water and our softener isn't working so I'm sure that isn't helping one bit.  They do still have some copper issues. I found out I gave my herbal copper and selenium mix wrong just as I ran out so I need to get some more.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 14, 2011)

Goats will also often look more shiny when they are shaved than when they are in a full coat of hair. Were you looking at photos of shaved goats, maybe?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 14, 2011)

One of my goats still looks rough, but the other one is finally starting to develop a bit of a sheen - I've been adding a little rice bran oil for the past few weeks.  I think it may be helping.  Though I don't know what things you can add if you're concerned about keeping the fat intake lower.

I have some aloe juice that I'm going to start supplementing with in the near future as well.  I've read it can help their coats.


----------

